# Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?



## End0fSeven (11. September 2013)

*Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*

Hey Ho Leute

Habe den Schritt endlich gewagt und meine ca. 9 Monate "alte" SSD vom PC in mein Notebook (Satellite P750-11U - Toshiba) eingebaut.

Habe mir eigentlich nie so gedanken gemacht mit der Akkulaufzeit, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das der Akku etwas kürzer hält bei gleicher nutzung. (Ca. 30min weniger) Windows ist auch frisch Installiert, so wie damals noch mit der HDD, also kein Clonen.

Bin ich richtig in der annahme, dass eine SSD nicht zwingend die Akkulaufzeit Verlängert? Habe da auch schon paar Theorien im Internet gelesen, die meisten sind jedoch aus dem Jahre 2010 und seit 2010 hat sich ja bei den SSD einiges getan.

Hier erstmal paar Daten, man sieht auch das der Akku etwas Verschleisst ist, Interessanterweisse geht der Lapi bei 6% Akku noch fast 20-25minuten ohne das die Anzeige runter geht  War bei der HDD damals auch so.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47937812/akku.PNG


Sonst bin ich super Zufrieden, es ist ein Traum auf dem Notebook mit ner SSD zu arbeiten, die Geschwindigkeiten stimmen auch! Finde den Unterschied noch fast krassel als auf einem PC!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47937812/diskmark.PNG


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*

Sollte ja eigentlich eher umgekehrt sein, da der Stromverbrauch wesentlich geringer ist, als bei den mechanischen Festplatten.
Oder hast du die SSD *zusätzlich* zur sich vorher im Notebook befindlichen HDD eingebaut?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*

Eine normale Festplatte verbraucht ganz grob das Zehnfache an Strom verglichen mit einer modernen SSD - wenn keine Last anliegt (was der häufigere Fall ist) ist es noch weit mehr da SSDs ohne Last nur noch einige Milliwatt (quasi nichts) brauchen.

Normalerweise müsste dich deine Akkulaufzeit also ein klein wenig verlängern (deswegen nur ein klein wenig weil auch Festplatten nicht viel brauchen - die 5W mehr oder weniger machen keinen riesen Unterschied).

Wenn deine Akkulaufzeit nun kürzer ist als vorher kann ich mir das eigentlich auch nur dadurch erklären, dass du die SSD _zusätzlich_ eingebaut hast.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*

Mein Notebook hat nur ein Schacht, ist also nicht zusätzlich eingebaut.

Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein,(obwohl eigentlich nicht) oder es ist auf den Verschleiss des Akkus zurück zu führen, die Kapazität sinkt auch immer mehr... Siehe Screen, "Designt Capacity".

Gibt es irgendein Programm wo ich Testen kann wie lange der Akku tatsächlich hält?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendein Programm wo ich Testen kann wie lange der Akku tatsächlich hält?


 
Ja... das Programm heißt "Uhr" 

Ernsthaft, es kommt natürlich auf dein Nutzerprofil an wie lange dein Akku hält - das ist ja sehr davon abhängig was du mit dem Ding machst (reines internetsurfen wird wesentlich länger gehen als rechenintensivere Arbeiten).

Wenn du die "harte" Probe haben willst besorge dir die beiden Programme "Furmark" und "CoreDamage", lade deinen Akku komplett auf, starte beide Programme und sieh auf die Uhr wie lange es dauert bis er leer ist.
Aber vorsicht: diese Programme lasten CPU und GPU extrem stark aus, so dass es auch ein Härtetest für deine Kühlung ist - wenn die nicht ausreicht geht der Bildschirm schon aufgrund der Temperaturnotregelung aus bevor der Akku alle ist...


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*

Battery Eater? Wird zB von Notebookcheck verwendet um reproduzierbare Alltagsverbräuche zu erzeugen.

Es kann sein, dass deine Toshiba SSD ein Schluckspecht ist, im Allgemeinen sind aktuelle SSDs jedoch eigentlich recht sparsam. Im Idle brauchen sie so gut wie nichts und auch beim Lesen sind sehr sparsam. Nur das Schreiben von Daten benötigt ein wenig mehr, jedoch wahrscheinlich immer noch weniger als eine Festplatte.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kürzere Akkulaufzeit durch SSD?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja... das Programm heißt "Uhr"
> 
> Ernsthaft, es kommt natürlich auf dein Nutzerprofil an wie lange dein Akku hält - das ist ja sehr davon abhängig was du mit dem Ding machst (reines internetsurfen wird wesentlich länger gehen als rechenintensivere Arbeiten).
> 
> ...


 
OK Danke, werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.
Ich brauche mein Notebook eigentlich wie immer.
Habe aber gesehen, dass es mir den Chipsatz nicht richtig Installiert hat... Scheint jetzt schon länger zu halten.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Battery Eater? Wird zB von Notebookcheck verwendet um reproduzierbare Alltagsverbräuche zu erzeugen.
> 
> Es kann sein, dass deine Toshiba SSD ein Schluckspecht ist, im Allgemeinen sind aktuelle SSDs jedoch eigentlich recht sparsam. Im Idle brauchen sie so gut wie nichts und auch beim Lesen sind sehr sparsam. Nur das Schreiben von Daten benötigt ein wenig mehr, jedoch wahrscheinlich immer noch weniger als eine Festplatte.


 
Alles klar, danke, werde mir das mal angucken.
Es ist im übrigen ne Corsair Force GT 180  Keine Toshiba SSD.


----------

